# Trailers... Single axle, double axle.



## RobertCDF

Hey guys I would like some input from people who have had/towed single axles and can compare them to doubles.

I have a double axle 6x12 right now. But I am thinking about dropping to a single axle trailer. I know I wont be able to hold as much weight but that is not a problem for me. 

What I want to know is how much differant is it to back a single axle versus a double. I have heard doubles are SO much easier but I have never towed a single before. So let me know if you have some input.


----------



## dougchips

Robert, I tow a 6x12 single axle for most of our jobs. I can have my office manager find our dump receipts to see how it can hold. I know that I can completely load it with entry doors and patio doors with no isssues. I also have a pontoon trailer 25' with dual axle that I can use for decking or bigger projects. I have to pay the state on the gvrw and the pontoon trailer cost me several times that of the single axle. 

As far as backing up, my hardest trailer is the one for my waverunner. The pontoon trailer is like a second hand except when I get it stuck at the gas station.


----------



## ARCS

I don't know if I am the only one thinking this, but if you already have the double axle, why would you want to go to a single? I have always had tandems, but please let me know if there is some sort of benefit of going with a single, I would like to know.


----------



## firemike

I'm with ARCS - I have had both and would never give up a tandem for a single axle. My tandem pulled so much nicer then the single, and seemed to ride easier, meaning things didn't seem to bounce around inside as much with the tandem. Is there a benefit to a single?


----------



## RobertCDF

One of the few advantages to a single axle is that most of the time they fit into a garage without a problem. 

They are also lighter and even though I have a diesel I would still like to be as light as possible. (although the fact that my trailer is steel has a lot to do with how much it weighs) 

I have found a tandem axle that will fit in my garage but it is over $6,000 and I dont want to spend that much right now.

I was kind of looking for you people to talk me out of scaling down. I guess I can live with what I have for now and get a nicer one next year maybe.


----------



## mdshunk

Tandem axel's trail so much nicer. I think you'd hate yourself if you downgraded to a single axel, particularly when it's windy.


----------



## DecksEtc

Robert, mine is a single and I've never towed a tandem so take this for what it's worth. Also, I've been told that a tandem is easier to tow.

The problems I've encountered is that it isn't the easiest to back up. Every slight turn of the steering wheel seems to be exaggerated with the single axle trailer. I do find it a bit bumpy and it will lunge from time to time if I am going downhill, etc.

Now, mine is only a 6x10 and the body is aluminum so the weight isn't a huge factor as far as towing goes and the cost for mine was $3200 CDN. For the next trailer that I do get, it will be a 6x12 and have a V nose and depending on price may or may not be a tandem.

You should go into a trailer place and get them to let you drive both types so you can compare and really get a feel for the difference.

Just my $0.02 worth!


----------



## Bone Saw

the only thing I can think of as to a benefit of a single over a tandem would be easier on lawns when backing it and turning sharply?


----------



## bill02

I've had both single and double axles and I would not get a single again. The single axle is cheaper, but harder to back up and does not hold as much weight-rather have a oversized trailer than a undersized one. Besides, the dual axle is so much easier for changing flat tires!


----------



## IHI

single axle-cheaper inital cost since you have 1 less set of wheels/tires/brakes/axle naturally and suspension components if you use slipper springs vs torsion springs

quicker manuverability for backing in which can also be a downfall but is alot less stress on the axles/tires when having to back/turn sharply since your not dragging a set of tires

con's
less overall weight to be hauled since you have to subtract total empty trailer weight from the axles weight rating and your left with the difference-which is not much should you ever get pulled over and checked-highly unlikely, but anything can happen

blow a tire and your done, a tandem will still get you down the road to a safe place to either change the tire, call for a tire, or at least get you to the job site

tandem axle:
higher GVWR meaning more stuff safely carried

better stopping providing you run brakes on both axles which most do

less sway meaning a sfaer tow for both you and other's on the road

my advise is to leave the single axles for the golf pro's with golf carts and lawn tractor utility trailers. It's funny since I know of nobody that uses trucks/trailers that ever downgrades, even when inital cost is a factor since saving a little now usually does'nt result in good things later...but you shold know that.


----------



## dougger222

If there were two similar sized trailers side by side I'd take the tandem axle every time.

I've pulled some pretty big single axle fish houses and they would have towed so much better with the second axle.


----------



## THINKPAINTING

RobertCDF said:


> Hey guys I would like some input from people who have had/towed single axles and can compare them to doubles.
> 
> I have a double axle 6x12 right now. But I am thinking about dropping to a single axle trailer. I know I wont be able to hold as much weight but that is not a problem for me.
> 
> What I want to know is how much differant is it to back a single axle versus a double. I have heard doubles are SO much easier but I have never towed a single before. So let me know if you have some input.


I have towed a single axle 7x12 Carmate for last 5 yrs. I am buying another single axle from American Hauler has a rounded front for less drag. I never had a flat and the tires lasted 4 yrs. I find it easy to manuver and back up once ya get used to it. Just my 2 cents.:thumbup:


----------

